# Anti-Morsi marches



## aykalam

For the second day in a row there is an anti-Morsi march inside Rehab.


----------



## Guest

I can hardly stand to watch the events take off in a couple of hours. Everything that has happened in the past week including the most distressing clashes on Friday have raised my anxiety levels considerably.

We tried for the last two days reaching family in Cairo to assess their plans. It seems they've left for the quiet of the country side in Qena instead of riding this out in the heart of things like the last time.

None of the older siblings that are in their late 20's and early 30's have expressed a political desire to participate and neither have their parents. They all have good jobs and prospects. 

It's the 17 going on 18 year old daughter graduating high school and going to college this fall that has them the most worried. She is forbidden to go to the protests but they say she is like a restless cat in the house wanting to get out and join in the events. With the current climate I am so worried for her if she does. In Jan 2011 she snuck out to Tahrir Square during the 18 days but things were more peaceful then and thankfully she was alright. 

When the looting and rioting started her older brothers joined the neighborhood watch staying up all night in groups of men outside their homes with bats to protect from intruders. Being the wiser the second time around they've all gone to where it will be more calm leaving little of value behind if chaos does descend. 

They don't expect much going on in the way of where they'll be in Qena surrounded by the roots. Plus Ramadan is coming shortly and what better time for the annual visit with family. We're all hoping that things pass their peak and calm down for Ramadan.


----------



## canuck2010

I seem to be the only one left in my apartment building besides the boab. Everyone else left the city or to the airport. Very quiet around here in Maadi. Hopefully things don't get too out of hand, though it looks like they will.


----------



## Guest

That sounds like the calm before the great storm of destruction canuck. There are still 4-5 more hours before the designated meeting to begin the Tamarod rally.



> Rallies should begin this afternoon starting at 2/3 and will coalesce at Ettihadeya at around 5/6 in the afternoon.


A lot of countries issued Egypt travel warnings shortly after the United States Embassy in Cairo. Also reports came in Morsi and his family left the city for a more safe place in the country. I wonder if he went to Sharm to wait out the demonstrations in comfort like former President Mubarak did? 

Other items of interest:

Islamists block all roads to their sit-in on June 30

Live stream of Tahrir Square where people are already gathering. May be intermittent. There are a couple rebroadcasting online. Live Streaming Video: Protests Cairo Egypt Tahrir Square Expect tight shots on crowds until more people get there.

In letters of fire. Get out!

Schedule for world wide rallies in solidarity. I've seen that there are more than this happening in the States. However, Sunday is a rather uneventful day for news cover locally as it's the weekend. Stations are staffed to skeleton crews while most people are home on this day preparing for the work week ahead.

Someone's funny profile picture. Another version circulating on Twitter.

Another picture of a little rebel.

Banner up at the Presidential Palace.

Political cartoon

Umm. This camera gun design is a little disturbing. Something out of 007 I imagine? Notice how they put the item in the hands of a man with a full long beard. I've read of the rise of the customized weapons black market in Egypt but they seem more crude than this piece of sophistication.


----------



## Guest

At this hour it does not look encouraging for the opposition. Though street activities typically pick up in the evening and after sunset.

The pro-Morsi demonstration has over a million people already. Just look at this picture of their location on Twitter.

Then look at the opposition rally in Tahrir Square. It's a nice large video of the live streaming but it's evident that they are not as much yet as the pro-Morsi camp.

The gatherings else where in the country are smaller as well.

Here is a photo of solidarity in Palestine.

A personal picture of the empty Shehab street at noon.

The full weight of the movement will be measured this day and we can all have a good estimate from there where this will go.


----------



## canuck2010

It's still early, main protest is supposed to start at 6pm.


----------



## Guest

From my understanding there are around 17 anti-Morsi demonstrations being held today. The ones being broadcasted are Tahrir Square, Presidential Palace, Alexandria, Mahalla, Mansoura, Port Saied and Monofeya.


----------



## aykalam

all the pro-Morsi guys are in Nasr City (al Rab3a), which by the way, is not really square but a big cross roads with a mosque in one corner. 

Tahrir is packed (per live TV) and the marches (from different areas to both Tahrir and Presidential Palace/Ittihadeya) have not even started. 

There are anti-Morsi rallies everywhere in Egypt


----------



## Guest

They are saying the same chants as 2011.

There are reports on social media of clashes in Mahallah breaking out.

Looking at Mahallah on the hashtag search on facebook it seems peaceful.

From Mansoura.

Wedding couple in Mansoura need petrol. lol Looks like an ad.

Please someone send us a picture from the beach! 

Pelting a poster of Morsi outside the presidential palace.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> all the pro-Morsi guys are in Nasr City (al Rab3a), which by the way, is not really square but a big cross roads with a mosque in one corner.
> 
> Tahrir is packed (per live TV) and the marches (from different areas to both Tahrir and Presidential Palace/Ittihadeya) have not even started.
> 
> There are anti-Morsi rallies everywhere in Egypt


and outside various Embassies .. just saw the one in Australia on tv


----------



## MaidenScotland

How did we get here? — Evan Hill


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> and outside various Embassies .. just saw the one in Australia on tv


yes, many places

https://twitter.com/S__Maurice/status/351088352025538560/photo/1


----------



## Guest

The Luxor June 30th march route.

I have just discovered that the Luxor hashtag is loaded with more beautiful pictures than any of the others. They are still launching hot air balloons as of this morning, but that does not account for the demonstration activity in town since the appointment of the controversial governor. Even though he resigned the demonstrators said they will stay there until Morsi is gone.

#redsea only had this demonstration in the night to show. And I had no idea about this beautiful camel valley. 

#hurghada did not disappoint in a picture from the beach today. As for demonstrations it's severely lacking content except for the ones from last Friday. It looks to be Sheraton St.

#elgouna was most quiet with the last hashtag from last Thursday.

#marsaalam even more quiet with the last hashtag post from last Tuesday. Beautiful picture as well.

#aswan showed some activity that included the June 30th. Aswan high dam this week. And Aswan is more lovely and quiet on twitter.

#Qena. Oh oh oh! There is activity in Qena. Photos And a meeting photo. Evening marches.

I doubt the protests will go past Grandma's house in the country there however.


----------



## Guest

On the livesteam I see it is filling up more fully now as more are coming out. It is just past 4 PM and still not the expected peak of the protests today. I dare say the estimated current numbers of anti-Morsi protesters across the country have surpassed the pro-Morsi demonstration at this point.

Live Streaming Video: Protests Cairo Egypt Tahrir Square


----------



## Gounie

zaytoona said:


> #elgouna was most quiet with the last hashtag from last Thursday.


We are all glued to the TV, Twitter, live updates on the internet in El Gouna! Well apart from the tourists baking in the sun and divers blowing bubbles.


----------



## Guest

Under hashtag #June30

In London

Support Egypt

Showing Morsi The Red Card

To the Presidential Palace and gathered outside it.

The doctors that have to work today are showing the red card from inside the hospital.

From Vienna

From Korea



> First Aid and CPR In Egypt: Help Save a Life
> Cases of poisoning, after protestors being handed bottled water from strangers
> #june30 #egypt #مصر
> محدش يأخد مياة أو لكل من أي مصدر غريب. فيه تقارير عن حالات تسمم بين المتظاهرين من زجاجات مياة وزعوها غرباء.
> 35 minutes ago


Morsi supporters with shields and sticks

Remember this song?

Cairokee ft Aida El Ayouby Ya El Medan كايروكي و عايده الايوبي It's also circulating again.


----------



## Guest

Cute sketch.


----------



## Guest

We have passed 6 PM. It's time! The Tamarod sit-in at the Presidential Palace is officially to commence.

Ahram online is live updating. It's an interesting read that's including the protests across the world. They mention 5 cities in Italy. 

Live Updates: Millions join anti-Morsi protests in Egypt

Morsi gave a speech today to a news organization saying he's going to ride out the protests. 

On social media they comment that it seems it doesn't matter how many millions come out today but rather how long they last. 

There is talk of the sit ins lasting through Ramadan and having iftar and suhoor in Tahrir. There is nothing else to do they say. There is no school and it's summer. The hot days in the Egypt sun are going to be merciless.


----------



## Guest

The sit-in in front of the Presidential Palace.


----------



## canuck2010

That's a lot of people.


----------



## hurghadapat

*Hurghada*

A report from Hurghada and all seems to be calm at the moment so let's hope it stays that way.

Peter Kwapiszposted toHurghada Residents
Excellent feeling of inspiration from the People of Hurghada who were/are out on the streets today. I followed the feed of people from the Old Vic Beach and the numbers joining just grew and grew until they got to the square in front of the Bella Vista. The old, the young and the children were there. No trouble no violence but just one voice. I can now say I was there on this great day. Had a coffee and watched the crowd at least double over the following 45 minutes. Excellent protest the people of Hurghada!!!


----------



## hhaddad

Just seen office of M.B. in mokhatum on fire and gunshots coming from inside on the demonstraters.


----------



## hhaddad

*Live updates 2: Millions pour onto Egypt's streets for anti-Morsi protests; 1 killed*

. 


*20:35 *Thousands of protesters have joined rallies at Al-Shoun Square in key industrial city of Mahalla.
Protesters are chanting against President Mohamed Morsi, repeating slogans such as “Abdel-Nasser has said it before, the Muslim Brotherhood are not to be trusted,” a famous chant referring to former president Gamal Abdel-Nasser whose era witnessed the persecution of several Islamist figures.
*20:30 *American journalist Kristen Chick is at the headquarters of the Muslim Brotherhood in Cairo right now. She reports on her Twitter account that there is a fire in the yard and the sound of shots being fired. She tweets:
"We want to break in" one guy tells me at MB HQ. "why?" "Bc they are choking us" he says."​*20:25 *Around two hundred protesters are gathering in front of President Mohamed Morsi's house in New Cairo, a wealthy satellite city outside of Cairo, as security forces deploy barriers to keep protesters away from the building. 
*20:25 *An enormous tent made of blankets is being erected near Omar Al-Eslam Mosque in Sidi Gaber for protesters to sleep under, reports Ahram Online’s Yasmine Fathi.
One of the protesters in Alexandria, Wael Nabil, tells Yasmine that he is determined to stay until Morsi leaves, even if it means waiting a year.
“Mubarak repressed us, but at least he gave us services; at least he didn’t cut the electricity, water and petrol like now.”​“Nothing has changed; my salary didn’t increase. My wife is pregnant, how will I provide for my baby?” added Nabil. ​*20:23* Ahram Online’s Osman El-Sharnoubi reports that the vicinity of the Ittihadiya presidential palace is extremely crowded, with moving even small distances taking a long time. The crowd seems never-ending as one walks away from the palace. Fireworks are being lit from a building overlooking the avenue as the crowds cheer.
According to Osman, it’s not possible to see the end of the crowd. 
*20:20 *Reports of violence at the headquarters of the Muslim Brotherhood in Cairo.
Around 500 people gathered at headquarters in Cairo's Moqattam district, hurling Molotov cocktails and stones at the building, says state news agency MENA, which quoted eyewitness as saying they had heard shots during the melee.
Senior FJP official Gehad El-Haddad says on Twitter:
No police on scene yet in #Moqatam. Security is dealing w/ attacking thugs. They were joined by othrs wearing blackblock uniform w/ firearms​A number of offices of the Brotherhood and its political arm, the Freedom and Justice Party, have been attacked in recent days.
*20:15 *Ahram Online’s Yasmine Fathi says spirits in Alexandria’s Sidi Gaber are high. “People are playing drums, clapping, waving flags,” she reports.
Occasionally, helicopters pass over the protests and people cheer and wave, reports Fathi.
*20:12 *In Gharbiya governorate’s Kafr El-Zayat, hundreds are participating in anti-Morsi protests.
Crowds are chanting: “national unity against the Muslim Brotherhood” and “you who rule in the name of religion, where is justice and where is religion?”
*20:10 *Leading labour activist Kamal El-Fayoumi, currently protesting in front of Ittihadiya palace in Cairo, tells Ahram Online that he will be heading back to the industrial city of Mahalla tomorrow.
“By then, if the regime hasn’t been toppled we will join the sit-in and the calls for civil disobedience,”added Al-Fayoumi.​Amir Bassam, Shura Council member from the Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party, tells Orbit TV that crowds supporting President Morsi around Rabaa Al-Adawiya Mosque in Cairo are more than all the anti-Morsi protesters, not only in Tahrir Square, but all across Egypt.
Given the numbers of people reported in Tahrir Square and at the Ittihadiya presidential palace - both packed to overflowing - this seems highly unlikely.
*20:05 *The main opposition coalition group, the National Salvation Front, has issued a “revolutionary statement.”
"In the name of the Egyptian people with all their factions, the National Salvation Front announces public endorsement of the ouster of the regime of Mohamed Morsi and the Muslim Brotherhood," the statement reads.
"The Egyptian population continue their revolution and will impose their will, which has become unequivocally clear in all Egypt's squares."
"The Salvation Front also trusts that the Egyptian people will protect its revolution until peaceful transition of power is fulfilled...we also call on all political forces and all citizens to remain peaceful…and refrain from dealing with the failed Brotherhood government until the fall of this tyrannical organisation."​*20:00 *There are reports of deadly violence in Beni Suef in Upper Egypt.
Ibrahim Hodeib, chief of security in Beni Suef, said that one protester was killed and 30 injured following an attack by unknown assailants, in a phone interview with private satellite channel CBC.
Journalist Shaimaa Mafhouz tells Ahram Online that a thousand-strong anti-Morsi rally in El-Modereya Square, the main square in Muslim Brotherhood stronghold Beni Suef, was fired at.
"A number of assailants, accused by protesters of being Islamist supporters of Morsi, attacked the rally...Some clusters of protesters scattered and hid inside the mosques surrounding the square; at the same time the armed forces mobilised to contain the situation. Assailants continued briefly to fire at the mosques where protesters were hiding but they ran away when the army arrived," Mahfouz said.
The Beni Suef office of the Egyptian Popular Current, a leftist group led by opposition leader Hamdeen Sabbahi, claimed in a statement that 30 members of “the jihadist movement” in Beni Suef were the ones who fired at the protest and that several protesters were injured.
Mahfouz told Ahram Online she saw a child injured with a bullet to the shoulder.
Hodeib told Ahram Arabic news website that one suspect behind the violence is Al-Gamaa Al-Islamiya leader in the city named Ahmed Youssef.
Ahram Arabic reporter in Beni Suef Emad Abouzeid says the assailants fired birdshot at the protest, although others said that the assailants used live ammunition.
*19:55* Members of the Muslim Brotherhood’s Freedom and Justice Party (FJP) have gathered in Aswan in front of their party headquarters to secure them, reports Ahram Arabic website.
Aswan, in Upper Egypt has also seen a heavy security presence securing police stations.
*19:55 *Ayman Masoud, keyboardist for Egyptian band Massar Egbari, tells Ahram Online’s Rowan El-Shimi that "there is a lot of energy among people marching to Tahrir,” adding that in Alexandria, the hometown of the band, they are used to marching everywhere and not having sit-ins.
“Here everyone is excited and putting their energy into the chants,” added Masoud
*19:50 *Solidarity protests have been taking place at a number of locations around the world. Dozens of Palestinians in the West Bank held a small protest in Ramallah in solidarity with Egyptians demanding that President Morsi step down. Protesters held placards saying "No injustice, Egypt is the mother of freedom.”
There were also reportedly protests by Egyptian expats in Jordan and in Norway, according to state news agency MENA.
*19:45* Heba El-Sayed, a nurse at the field clinic in Omar El-Islam Mosque in Alexandria’s Sidi Gaber, tells Ahram Online’s Yasmine Fathi that several people have been injured in sporadic scuffles between protesters. So far, however, Alexandria has not seen the kind of violent clashes that have been taking place over the last few days.
*19:40 *Meanwhile, in Upper Egypt's Luxor, hundreds of boats are reportedly heading down the Nile to voice their opposition to President Mohamed Morsi.
Hundreds of other protesters are marching around the touristic city en route to their rallying-point at the governorate building, where they plan to hold a sit-in until their demands are met. 
*19:35 *“If Morsi or the Brotherhood had any real presence, they would have organised a million-man march either here [Alexandria] or in Cairo, but they could only fill Rabaa Al-Adawiya,” Sarah Mamdouh, one of the protesters at Alexandria’s Sidi Gaber, tells Ahram Online’s Yasmine Fathi.
Mamdouh added that Morsi had lost his legitimacy by “his dictatorial decisions and his inability to listen to other political opinions.​“He made people who were against each other unite against him, even the remnants of the former regime,” added Mamdouh.​*19:30 *From the vicinity of the presidential palace, former MP Mostafa El-Naggar tells Ahram Online that “talks of Morsi’s legitimacy is null and void now and is used by the Brotherhood to scare people off the early elections scenario...there is a revolutionary legitimacy now. The legitimacy of millions in the street trumps the previous electoral legitimacy,”
He adds that the army’s role should be to protect the transitional period.
*19:30 *Welcome to the second part of Ahram Online's live updates. Today, the anniversary of President Mohamed Morsi's first year in power, we are seeing virtually unprecedented numbers of protesters taking to the streets to demand that the president step down. Both Tahrir Square and the vicinity of the Itihadiya presidential palace in Heliopolis are packed with people.
There are also protests all over Egypt, including Mansoura, Damanhour, Alexandria, Mahalla, Suez, Minya and Sharqiya, and there have been some violent clashes reported in Tanta. 
There is also a large demonstration and sit-in taking place in Cairo's Nasr City in support of President Morsi. 
For the first part of Ahram's live updates, click here.​


----------



## MaidenScotland

Friend has just reported gunfire on her street.. Faisal St Giza


----------



## Guest

I hope I am not speaking too soon, but I'm impressed at the restraint of the military vs. Jan 2011. They really are respecting the will of the people to peacefully demonstrate and they only seem to be going after those with malice. This is rather encouraging of an improvement in the security situation.

The protests for the large part today seem peaceful, festive and well organized. I must attribute it to the calls for peaceful protest by the world's peace makers, the prayers of many for Egypt today, and the good intentions of the Egyptian military.

I know it may be too much to hope for given the circumstances of this past week with the clashes and a dozen deaths, but I hope that the peaceful spirit of the demonstrations and sit-ins seen today may continue. Even if it may be held through Ramadan and for the remainder of their course until a compromise or reconciliation can be made and had by all.


----------



## aykalam

26 reported cases of sexual assaults in Tahrir, some very serious.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Some Men Get it!!!! This was written by a brave man fighting to keep women safe in Tahrir square tonight I wanted to share to show some men will risk everything to keep women safe, God bless this man and his group of friends...........I just came back from Tahrer square, I was happy and had a wonderful time with all the emotions and the positive power among all attendance especially with the feeling that it is a place for all of us.. boys, girls, men, women, families, young & old.. what I observed is that the situation there was stable till around 9pm I guess.. after that I started noticing the increase of numbers of a certain type of people with hungry looks in their eyes.. I directly recognized them.. they were searching for a victim.. searching for a target.
The mind is not stupid, it starts giving you some alarms, YOU KNOW IT, when you feel uncomfortable, you can see it, you can feel it in the air… I was hoping to be wrong in my thoughts and analysis but a very short period passed to discover I was right.. I witnessed 4 sexual harassment incidents (I am not sure I should call it a sexual harassment or a rape).. it was more than horrible.. no words can describe it, I read stories before about what happened in previous demonstrations, in Eid feast and after winning big matches, reading such stories was very hard, I was unable to imagine it, but seeing it in front of my eyes .. oooooh .. no words can reach that level of degeneration .. no words can describe that pain .. I can’t imagine what the victim feels at such moment, when you see all these ******* running after a victim, I can’t call them human, I can’t call them animals as it will be unfair to animals, I will call them human-less-beings.
I was there with my brother resting at one corner, when I saw a suspicious moves around 3 girls, I knew this is a start for a dangerous situation for them, I held my brother’s hand and ran towards them to start a human chain behind their back, it was clear that many human-less-beings were following them to get what they can, and from the look on these girls’ faces, it was clear that they didn’t experience such situation before, they had no idea what to do, how to react, how to reduce damage or at least how to sense the danger around you before it is too late, anyway, they were lucky that the human chain got longer with the help of some people, then I guess some members of anti-sexual harassment force or another group (I am not sure) appeared and guided them out of this place, this was the only incident that was fixed before it is too late.
In all other incidents .. I couldn’t help, not because I didn’t want, but because it was impossible to help, one person in front of tons of hungry beings, even supporting anti-sexual harassment force members were not available as they were unable to trust anyone out of their group and I don’t blame them, because in such situations you just can’t trust anyone, especially as many people are faaaake.. in all cases it turns to a big fight, and the only way to survive is to drag the girl to one corner where they can hide her from the tons of hungry beings around her, and when I say around her I mean in front of her on top of the place where she hides and in any possible place or area to reach her.. the members of anti-sexual-harassment force were there, fighting to help these girls, putting their lives in danger to save them, the human-less-beings were ready to tore them to reach their victims but they didn’t fear, they were more than brave, they stood against the huge number of attackers and even with all the indescribable pressure around them they didn’t lose their faith, they had only one principle .. “to secure who needs or to die trying”
No enough words to thank them for what they volunteer to do
No enough words to describe how dangerous the situations they face bravely
God bless all of you.. I am raising the hat for every single member who fight for the safety of women in this country.
I am writing this because of a hard feeling .. To be there, to feel helpless, to fail to get a human out of this unfair battle, it is a nightmare, I felt I am not a man, my manhood was insulted, and my humanity was hurt, the remorse for being there without having the ability to help made me feel that I am part of it, I felt a huge pain in my heart and in my stomach, and the beautiful experience turned to be dark.
It is really not a game.. it is not a small or simple problem, it is HUGE .. the problem is HUGE .. day by day .. year by year .. this country is moving to be a male-dominated society .. it is not a place for female to live, to speak, to walk, to have fun, to demonstrate, to think..
What the hell are we doing by our silence or by hiding??!!
Where the hell are we going by banning female from existence??!!
And the biggest question.. when the government and the police and everyone of us will do his part .. no no .. not his part ..it is not an option .. it is YOUR duty .. yes, you MUST do your part to save the society, to save your humanity, and to be able to raise your head and look to women’s eyes without feeling that you let them down


----------



## MaidenScotland

An Egyptian woman who gave birth to a baby girl has named her daughter “Tamarod” or “Rebel” after the opposition grassroots campaign of the same name, the opposition group’s website reported Sunday.
Ayman Zain, a doctor working for a field hospital in Tahrir Square, helped the opposition supporter give birth to Tamarod Mohammed at dawn in Tahrir Square on June 30.
“God bless the revolution’s new born baby ‘Tamarod,’”read the opposition group’s website.


----------



## Gounie

Amazing shot of Hurghada on Twitter:
https://twitter.com/mohamed48670715/status/351474659327373312/photo/1


----------



## canuck2010

Looks like the MB HQ is no more;


----------



## Guest

I am outraged about the sexual assaults! Much more needs to be done about this and I gave my husband a piece of my mind on the subject matter. I am really discouraged at the huge problem but the testimony Maiden posted is encouraging.

I looked at the livestream this morning and it appears that at most of the locations people have left. Only in Tahrir are there a few hundred that have camped out. So much for the open ended sit-in at the Presidential Palace and the staying power of Tamarod? 

The Army said that June 30th was the biggest protest in Egyptian history and they estimate the numbers in the country to have reached into the millions. It sure seemed so.


----------



## MaidenScotland

zaytoona said:


> I am outraged about the sexual assaults! Much more needs to be done about this and I gave my husband a piece of my mind on the subject matter. I am really discouraged at the huge problem but the testimony Maiden posted is encouraging.
> 
> I looked at the livestream this morning and it appears that at most of the locations people have left. Only in Tahrir are there a few hundred that have camped out. So much for the open ended sit-in at the Presidential Palace and the staying power of Tamarod?
> 
> The Army said that June 30th was the biggest protest in Egyptian history and they estimate the numbers in the country to have reached into the millions. It sure seemed so.




I think you might find the midan filling up again on Tuesday... as that is the deadline the president has been given.



Sexual harassment is nothing new here the only new thing is that it is now reported.


----------



## aykalam

8 killed in Moqattam (Cairo) MB HQ clashes

The Egyptian Health Ministry has announced that 16 people died across the country


----------



## MaidenScotland

BREAKING NEWS: Four Egyptian Ministers are reported to have resigned in response to the demands of the Egyptian people.

Reports are indicating that Hatem Bagato, Minister of Parliamentary and Legal Affairs, Atef Helmy, Minister of Communications, Khaled Fahmy, Minister of Environmental Affairs, and Hisham Zaazou, Minister of Tourism are all reported to have submitted their resignation to Prime Minister Hisham Qandil. The resignations are expected to be announced later today.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The leader of Egypt's Islamist Nour party urged his sometime ally President Mohamed Morsy to make concessions to avert bloodshed and presented himself on Sunday as a mediator with protesters on the streets.

Morsy's opponents staged the biggest rallies since the downfall of dictator Hosni Mubarak on Sunday to demand the resignation of Morsy a year after he took office.

Younis Makhyoun, whose ultra-Orthodox Islamic Nour Party helped Morsy wield power but has since distanced itself from Islamist factions rallying round him, told Reuters protesters were "wrong" to try to topple Egypt's first elected leader. But he said Morsy could still be brought down unless he compromises.

"There must be concessions, even if they are difficult and bitter, to safeguard the blood of Egyptians," Makhyoun said in a rare interview. "We are worried about an escalation that will be hard to control, and that guns will have the loudest voice."

Morsy could no longer simply ride out protests as he has in the past, Makhyoun said, floating the suggestion that Morsy might be forced to hold referendum on staying in office.

"The president is banking on the idea that this will be a mass protest, like the other protests, and there will be some losses, and then things will settle down," Makhyoun said.

"But this time matters are different." He added: "We don't want to survive this crisis, we want to solve it."

He suggested his own party, which took more than a fifth of parliament seats 18 months ago, could act as mediators: "We have bridged open to all the people".

Nour is the biggest Islamist group after the Brotherhood. It emerged following the 2011 uprising and came second to the Brotherhood in parliamentary elections held later that year. Following Morsy's win, Nour cooperated with the Brotherhood in fast-tracking into law a controversial constitution last year.
Major Salafi party calls on Morsy to make concessions | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam

Total reported sexual assaults in/around Tahrir: 46

46 sexual assaults in Tahrir protests Sunday 30 June: Anti-harassment group - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam

The Salafists, as usual, riding the wave


----------



## MaidenScotland

The Military has stated that it will give the President 48 hours to respond to the demands of the Egyptian people. If the time passes and the demands are not met, the Military will have to intervene.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> The Military has stated that it will give the President 48 hours to respond to the demands of the Egyptian people. If the time passes and the demands are not met, the Military will have to intervene.


I think the statement said they will give "Egyptian political forces" 48 hours... but yes, effectively they are asking Morsi to go. Any bets on MB trying to throw Morsi under the bus to hang onto the government now?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Take it he has fuel for his car... can't have him stuck an unable to move out


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I think the statement said they will give "Egyptian political forces" 48 hours... but yes, effectively they are asking Morsi to go. Any bets on MB trying to throw Morsi under the bus to hang onto the government now?




There is no way the opposition will sit round the table with him.. if they had been willing to do so they would have done it before now and the armed forces know this


----------



## marenostrum

And me thinking that the mb had won an election.


----------



## canuck2010

Things change. Egypt has People Power now.


----------



## MaidenScotland

It's a done deed.. just been on my roof watching the 5 helicopters circling with draped flags.. then two more helicopters doing a wave


----------



## MaidenScotland

1. Unconfirmed reports indicate that Egypt's Presidency is investigating potentially holding a referendum on Morsi's continuation as President of Egypt. It is unclear how Egyptians would react to such a referendum, or whether they'd prefer he simply resign.

2. Security services have announced the arrest of 15 armed body guards of senior Muslim Brotherhood leader Khairat El-Shater, after an exchange of fire that erupted shortly after the statement issued by the Armed Forces. 

3. The Salafist Nour Party has stated that the Military's move is dangerous and risks returning Military rule to Egypt. However, the party also admitted that the number of those protesting against President Morsi are much larger than those supporting him, but added that the President was elected and must continue his term.

4. Prime Minister Hisham Qandil has rejected the resignations of Ministers and governors that came shortly after the Military's statement. The Ministers that resigned included the Ministers of Justice, Communications, Tourism, Infrastructure, Parliamentary and Legal Affairs, and more.


----------



## canuck2010

People seem pretty happy, street parties in Maadi.


----------



## aykalam

They were happy and celebrating exactly 1 year ago, after getting rid of SCAF


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> There is no way the opposition will sit round the table with him.. if they had been willing to do so they would have done it before now and the armed forces know this


That's why I think the MB top cats will try and cut a deal with SCAF, sacrificing Morsi in the process. But that won't keep people happy either


----------



## MaidenScotland

Huge pro Morsi demonstration taking place in Giza


----------



## aykalam

pro Morsi seem to be getting ready for battle 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?clien...ture=player_embedded&v=Dol4WJmNEQo&nomobile=1

love the pink helmet and pelvic thrust, so Elton John


----------



## aykalam

someone needs to do another video for those guys with this soundtrack


----------



## hhaddad

The army top brass are holding a crisis meeting at the moment and we'll see which way the wind blows at around 16.30 hours.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have been out this morning, streets are quiet, the military academy has no security posted outside nor did I see any extra at the police station. 

Prices are sky rocketing, I paid 40 LE for a carton of small water


----------



## hhaddad

How many bottles?


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> How many bottles?




12 bottles


----------



## MaidenScotland

I bought small because I couldn't find large and no doubt someone will tell me where I can buy bigger and cheaper but the object for today bearing in mind where I live was get out, buy and get home asap not take a leisurely walk around finding the cheapest products..


----------



## Githa

My kids is just been evacu. To Denmark 
Githa


----------



## hhaddad

Mohamed Baradie in a meeting with Sissi


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Mohamed Baradie in a meeting with Sissi




Armed forces denies reports that ElBaradei meeting with army chief al-Sisi


----------



## MaidenScotland

Reports indicate the Military has taken control of Egypt's State Television in Maspero and that all non-essential staff have been told to leave the building and go home. The reports - which are currently unconfirmed - also indicate the Military has intensified its presence outside the building ahead of the expiration of the deadline.


which is actually old news.. they have been in there since Monday


----------



## marenostrum

Have you guys made any plans to leave?

I have a feeling this will turn out worse than Jan 2011. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Have you guys made any plans to leave?
> 
> I have a feeling this will turn out worse than Jan 2011. Hope I am wrong.




If need be the embassy I work for will get me out as they did last time..


----------



## canuck2010

Was on road 9 this morning, pretty quiet. Shops and banks were open as usual. People stocking up on water and food. Majority of expats have already left. I have a feeling the situation will move quickly, hopefully people won't get too crazy...


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> If need be the embassy I work for will get me out as they did last time..


I'm glad we're not there for this one it looks very much like it's civil war this time.


----------



## Guest

I agree. I think it's going to move quickly today as well but there is a potential for violence. I read that 16 MB members died in clashes at a pro-Morsi rally from a gun attack.

I also read this morning that there is a way around the legal ramifications if it's indeed just a temporary military coup, and that's why the military's "road map" was leaked. So that it could be seen by all they were protecting democracy by performing a quick transfer of power to civilian rule almost immediately without the option that was seen last time of military rule during the transition.


----------



## marenostrum

zaytoona said:


> I agree. I think it's going to move quickly today as well but there is a potential for violence. I read that 16 MB members died in clashes at a pro-Morsi rally from a gun attack.
> 
> I also read this morning that there is a way around the legal ramifications if it's indeed just a temporary military coup, and that's why the military's "road map" was leaked. So that it could be seen by all they were protecting democracy by performing a quick transfer of power to civilian rule almost immediately without the option that was seen last time of military rule during the transition.


The whole thing is embarassing for egyptians.
A friend of mine who lives abroad told me that on itv news in the uk they interviewed a group of taxi drivers and they all said they wanted mubarak back :clap2:

What a farse. They might as well not have bothered in jan 2011 which is what some of us on here said at the time.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes but I am sure they could have found the same amount if not more people who would have said No way would we have Mubarak back..


----------



## hhaddad

The minister of imformation has been escorted from Maspiro by the army


----------



## marenostrum

isn't that what is going to happen anyway even though under different disguise? 
once m is gone i doubt they will bother with elections again since the mb and other would win again...and that is assuming that there is no bloody civil war in the mean time


----------



## MaidenScotland

I really don't think so.. lets face it the army runs this country from the back room.. that will never change so in reality there can never be a truly democratic Egypt when the army does not answer to the people or the government..


----------



## Guest

"Minister of Propaganda" 

It's only in the totalitarian regimes that they have a Minister of Information to control the news.


----------



## Guest

State TV announced Morsi is under house arrest. Tahrir Square just erupted with cheers. I heard the cheers but it seems unconfirmed as I can't find the announcement online yet. Their website says there will be an announcement soon.


----------



## MaidenScotland

zaytoona said:


> State TV announced Morsi is under house arrest. Tahrir Square just erupted with cheers. I heard the cheers but it seems unconfirmed as I can't find the announcement online yet. Their website says there will be an announcement soon.




I am watching CNN and no announcement of his house arrest although it has been doing the rounds of facebook,


----------



## MaidenScotland

and saying that... Egyptian friend has just sent me a message saying announced on state tv he is under house arrest


----------



## MaidenScotland

and yet the city is quiet


----------



## MaidenScotland

UPDATE ON REPORTS OF HOUSE ARREST OF PRESIDENT MORSI:

* There appears to be confusion over whether or not reports of house arrest are true. 

* The following news agencies have stated they are true: ABC, New York Times, Hayat (Egypt), Al-Masry Al-Youm (Egypt), MOI Affiliated Page.

* The following have stated sources have said they are not true: BBC, CBC

* However, all news agencies have confirmed a travel ban on President Morsi, Khairat El-Shater (leading MB leader), Supreme Guide Badei, Essam El-Erian and other Islamist leaders.


----------



## Guest

It's not easy this time around. Mubarak didn't have the support in the street like Morsi has.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The army is out, I have filmed them passing my house...


----------



## Guest

BBC is telling us a coup is underway & that he says he has legitimacy to rule. That's it, nothing about house arrest oh and 16 deaths


----------



## Guest

MaidenScotland said:


> The army is out, I have filmed them passing my house...


Were they tanks?


----------



## Guest

It's a military backed coup.

The English livestream on CNN says the MB protests is being surrounded by Military tanks who fired a warning shot. They've given orders to disperse their protest. The communication lines have been severed with the President. You can hear the live fire in the background of the interview. 

CNN says Al-Ahram says Morsi no longer has decision making powers.


----------



## MaidenScotland

No armoured cars, the noise on CNN is not gunshot it is fireworks


----------



## MaidenScotland

So will they obey the curfew that is bound to come in?


----------



## aykalam

This in Nasr Rd by Tiba Mall, near the pro-Morsi rally 

https://twitter.com/kfahim/status/352461029290176512/photo/1


----------



## Guest

Syria calls on Egyptian president to step down AhHAHAHA!


----------



## aykalam

This on the Gamaa bridge 

https://twitter.com/CairoScene/status/352466292307005440/photo/1


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> No armoured cars, the noise on CNN is not gunshot it is fireworks


Army did shoot in the air in Nasr City, as skirmishes were breaking out between soldiers and pro-Morsi. Apparently is quiet now


----------



## aykalam

soldiers praying on the bridge

https://twitter.com/IvanCNN/status/352479702587432960/photo/1


----------



## Guest

On facebook under #Egypt.

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

11

12

On the live stream an adviser said that Morsi has been under house arrest since he defied the Army yesterday in his speech.


----------



## Guest

The meeting is over roadmap to be announced soon. ElBaradei will deliver the statement.


----------



## Guest

The announcement is being made. livestream


----------



## Guest

Constitution suspended
Chief of Constitutional Court will be sworn in as President
He will form a committee of all the people to revise the constitution
He will call on the Supreme Constitutional Court to call for a law to pass Parliamentary elections
Establish a code of ethics for the media for freedom of expression (Loud cheering erupts)
Committee for the empowerment of the youth
Establish a committee for the reconciliation committee for leaders that are credible

It's pretty amazing really.

It's a done deal. Clearly millions of Egyptian people who are pro-Morsi are going to be upset.


----------



## aykalam

pro-Morsi Misr 25 TV already taken off air


----------



## aykalam

Apparently they are shutting down all Islamists channels and arresting their crews


----------



## canuck2010

UAE will be happy....Qatar and Turkey, not so much. I wonder if Turkey will want their billion dollars back?


----------



## Guest

The second speech came from Elbadari. He said in his speech that this is an agreement among all people of Egypt and for the people of Egypt. That this is a correction of the course of the Egyptian revolution.

The third speech came from the secretary of al-Nour party. He said that they tried to avoid this situation for a long time. They realized that they weren't going to get anywhere. They agreed to this to avoid future violence and bloodshed. 

I asked my husband what will happen now and does he think there will be violence because of this. He said he doesn't think there is going to be further violence in the streets. That this is peaceful. That the pro-Morsi group are going to accept defeat and avoid violence. That life will return to normal as much as possible. That the MB's political aspirations will be done probably forever and in time they will think about how they had their chance and they squandered it. That they will really regret that.

Heavy debate is going on in the situation room in Washington D.C. over how to respond to what happened in Egypt. Should it be called a military coup, a soft coup, a democratic coup, a continuation of the Egyptian revolution. That has been debated heavily itself in the news the last few days and today. 

Tomorrow is Independence Day in the United States so it will be a government holiday. A lot of Egyptian people will be feeling that they've finally gained their independence too. 

In the States most people will be taking a four day holiday from Thursday - Sunday and government offices will be closed. We might not hear anything until next Monday. Since this case is so in the grey area hopefully they'll take time to get a fully informed perspective with a carefully measured response instead of rushing to penalize the Egyptians.

From Tahrir Square today: To All the American People We've Got Nothing But Love For You.


----------



## Guest

Al-Ahram reports over 300 MB members arrested in connection with former prison breaks and old cases. This is exactly what they and other Islamists like al-Gamma Islamia said they were afraid what would happen to them if Morsi was ousted. AGI issued a statement calling for non-violence earlier. From the released video statement of Morsi and in other interviews with MB member you can see and hear in their voices that this is a very traumatic experience. It breaks my heart for them really & the millions of pro-Morsi members who must also be feeling the trauma from the recent shocking events. I also worry about the embolden spirit of the rebels and if this swift victory will make them more arrogant and unkind like a spoiled child who got what they wanted after throwing a fit.

I saw statements issued by the President. He's concerned and called for a review of the aid package. This could take some time. Americans and all non-essential staff are advised to leave asap. The Marine's in Italy are poised to leave to Egypt to protect the Embassy and US citizens if need be. Already 5 people have died in clashes today after the announcement. The President also called for an immediate return to civilian rule and don't arrest people that don't need to be. 

The condescending language the military used of terrorist fools and the message for the people in the protest of Obama supporting terrorists makes the connection of the line of thought here that is going on. There was also a statement from an Egyptian laborer on CNN who said he cared not what happened to the President and the MB. Let the military throw them back in prison. Hmm. How did they get into politics when they were in prison and why did people vote for them if they were criminals? I know the MB was very secret and underground for a long time because of the political climate. It makes some sense why they had trouble trusting others in positions of power or as advisers outside their sphere of influence. 

I believe the US aid to the Egyptians will be contingent upon a successful transition to democracy again and how that situation is managed over the next year. To see if the decision that was made was good and brought stability through democracy and economic reforms or if it made things worse and we saw a return to a security state or worse civil war.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Voting for the presidency put most Egyptians between a rock and a hard place and that is the only reason Morsi got in 

I know of women who voted for Morsi because they were told to by their husband or family, mosques were telling people not voting for Morsi was against Islam. 

Egyptians friends tell me one of their biggest beefs against the MB is that anyone who disagreed with the ex president was labelled infidel.. 

Last night on tv one MB supporter said that the crowds against Morsi were exaggerated that they are Christians and not real Egyptians. Someone should get a history lesson but it shows if you are not Muslim you do not count in his eyes.


----------



## Guest

The name calling from the different parties is amusing. The terrorist vs. The infidels. lol 

Well the infidels are back in power now & that can' t be good for the terrorists.

I was just looking at the numbers from the health ministry. 16 deaths, 781 injured in clashes yesterday. 

Just off the top of my head that's under 40 deaths so far. I am not sure about total wounded but I read in a report yesterday over 100 sexual assaults on women in the last week in Tahrir. Animals! It's just unbelievable. No reports that I've seen today on sexual assaults in Tahrir for yesterday's events.


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> Voting for the presidency put most Egyptians between a rock and a hard place and that is the only reason Morsi got in
> 
> I know of women who voted for Morsi because they were told to by their husband or family, mosques were telling people not voting for Morsi was against Islam.
> 
> Egyptians friends tell me one of their biggest beefs against the MB is that anyone who disagreed with the ex president was labelled infidel..
> 
> Last night on tv one MB supporter said that the crowds against Morsi were exaggerated that they are Christians and not real Egyptians. Someone should get a history lesson but it shows if you are not Muslim you do not count in his eyes.


There was a warning put out last night about sexual abuse in the Midan from the anti sexual abuse organisation 

Women in Tahrir avoid entrance of Tahrir St by Safir Travel, Hardee's and Mohamed Mahmoud St, all entrances and exists of Sadat metro station. These are highly dangerous zones and repeated sexual assaults happen there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

from last night 

Our team intervened in a case where a survivor of a horrific mob sexual attack was about to undergo a virginity test by a female doctorin a police booth inside Tahrir metro station.


At least 45 mob sex assaults in Tahrir today, we intervened in 30 cases. 4 severe cases and at least one injured woman.


Many women do not report what happens to them for the simple reason their husbands/brothers/fathers simply say... do not go out


----------



## Guest

It's infuriating. I also read elderly women were attacked, women with children were attacked, women with men, women on their own, all ages, shapes, sizes, ethnicity. 

One woman gave birth in Tahrir on June 30th and named the girl Tamarod. How she ever managed that I do not know, but someone needs to find her and get that story with a picture of the Tamarod baby. It could be the front page of the Time magazine for sure. Egypt's rebirth "Tamarod". The country should give her some kind of prize money or diapers or something. That's just amazing!

In fact I want to see a whole expose on the women that bore the brunt of this movement.


----------



## MaidenScotland

A friend of mine put a photo of the safety circle in Tahrir on her facebook and said it was beautiful, I replied that there is nothing beautiful about it as it should never be needed, her reply was, there is sexual abuse all over the world but it shows how our Egyptian men are real men who protect their women. 

This is from a young women who has had the best of educations and travelled widely.. but it shows that even education cannot at times overcome stupidity


----------



## Guest

At least it seems it was a good instigator of an educated debate. You were able to raise her level of awareness to the realities of what it meant. 

Of course she's biased. As am I in wanting to see an expose on these women because I am a woman. I think they paid a terrible price this time in the June 30th movement and the last time in the Jan. 25th movement unfortunately. 

I read recent statement by male leaders that said the violence against women does not appear to be politically motivated. Excuse me? I beg to differ. When sheikhs are saying women in Tahrir are begging to be raped, and it's an Islamist rule, then it's systemic political violence against women to encourage them not to participate in the political process. It's abhorrent. 

الدم للحرية مهـر

"If you want to propose freedom you've got to pay the dowry in blood for she is a precious bride."

Yet where was the outrage about these kinds of statements towards women? I'm not talking about the sliding under the table of the issue with simple acknowledgments it was said and shouldn't have been. I'm talking about outright condemnation for this kind of hate speech.


----------



## MaidenScotland

zaytoona said:


> At least it seems it was a good instigator of an educated debate. You were able to raise her level of awareness to the realities of what it meant.
> 
> Of course she's biased. As am I in wanting to see an expose on these women because I am a woman. I think they paid a terrible price this time in the June 30th movement and the last time in the Jan. 25th movement unfortunately.
> 
> I read recent statement by male leaders that said the violence against women does not appear to be politically motivated. Excuse me? I beg to differ. When sheikhs are saying women in Tahrir are begging to be raped, and it's an Islamist rule, then it's systemic political violence against women to encourage them not to participate in the political process. It's abhorrent.
> 
> الدم للحرية مهـر
> 
> "If you want to propose freedom you've got to pay the dowry in blood for she is a precious bride."
> 
> Yet where was the outrage about these kinds of statements towards women? I'm not talking about the sliding under the table of the issue with simple acknowledgments it was said and shouldn't have been. I'm talking about outright condemnation for this kind of hate speech.




I don't think she grasped the reality of what she was saying and to be honest I did not follow the posts after her reply to me. Women's lib it seems has never reached Egypt.


----------



## Guest

*Peace and Reconciliation*

It's a largely patriarchal society for certain. There is hope though from the women who are brave enough to speak out about their attacks, and from those who are not ignoring and sidelining the story from all sides of the issue.

One thing at a time I suppose. For now it seems to be beating a :deadhorse:.

I was reading the stories coming out today in the news about the reactions from diplomatic leaders. Some seem happy to hear the news but not happy about how it was done. While others are clearly unhappy and will follow up with penalizing Egypt. Most called for a speedy return to democracy and civilian rule. 

I recalled you made a suggestion early on about how as a democratic leader Morsi should want to heed the call of the people by stepping down and calling for early Presidential elections. I've been mulling that over and in hindsight that probably would have been wise. 

By Morsi saying he heard the call of the people and was willing to resign and call for early elections he would have won hearts and minds back in the streets of those protesting him because he would appear as being willing to hear the call of the people. He would also have protected democracy.

He may not have had the full support of the pro-Morsi people but would have had their respect because he is their leader and it was his call to make. It also would have taught them about leading by example through a democratic process instead of authoritarian or totalitarian.

Then possibly he or the MB could have saved face and run again in the early presidential elections as they themselves would not have been seen as exclusionary at that point. They probably would have won too because of the respect he would have regained from the divided hearts of the opposition and through the powerful political organization that they've already established. 

Instead he stubbornly squandered the opportunity in his speech he gave after the Army's ultimatum. Once again by acting domineering and insisting upon his legitimacy and that he's the boss. Also by defiantly saying to the opposition in his rambling speech that these protests have been ongoing and questioning why should I make an exception for the most recent street protests. Thus giving little regard or respect to the people or the military. These are not the leadership qualities of a man of the people. 

Here one could apply the frog sitting in a pot of boiling water analogy. The frog when put in tepid water doesn't notice as much the temperature slowly rising around him. The frog may feel some discomfort but will not jump out of the water before it's boiled to death. However, put a frog in hot water and the immediate sensory overload has it hop right out.

I've also been reading the take away from this. It does set a dangerous precedent. Already people are saying what's to stop them from overthrowing anyone else they don't like if they don't listen to them. That is not encouraging at all of a democratic process. 

In the States the political parties can hardly ever agree or compromise on things in Washington but they all respect the rule of law. They say angry things to each other but they don't bring each other down through fully backed military coups. They through a democratic process mobilize and compete in elections to win and vote people out. 

Through democracy they keep the peace and stability for the most part so the everyday citizen can make their choices and go about their daily lives and participate politically when it is time or when they have a particular interest to advocate for when something comes up in legislation. Without wiping the slate clean and having to go back to zero or subzero and start again with military coups they can build upon each election and transition by respecting that when one wins they govern for their time and the other has to accept that whether they like it or not for that time, but not without a voice.

Egypt you are being given a second chance at democracy. Take the opportunity to understand the rules of the game and come to acceptance of them. Otherwise there honestly may not be another chance like this. The next leader is going to have to strike a most delicate balance. I hope it is within this interim president's power and the next president's power to maintain the balance.

At the same time I also hope that the Islamist who are also split seeing the opportunity being presented and can reconcile within themselves to come to peace. Some of their leaders are calling for calm and saying go home and to your mosques. That it's over. While there is a percentage of them saying this is where we're going to continue protest and have sit-ins and fight for the legitimacy. 

So there will be continued protests and unrest by the pro-Morsi group to some extent. Also it seems until the balance is restored to civil rule the opposition is also still calling for continued protests until all the guidelines of the road map are set into play. Democracy is a slow moving beast but in this instant perhaps it is best to quicken the process, but not before all things are done properly and agreed upon. Don't rush the chance to make things right and to do the right thing by all. Even if unkindness is shown towards you please remember and be sensitive to the millions of pro-Morsi people who have been hurt by this upset. It is most shocking and psychologically traumatizing. 

On an encouraging note those political fractions with an Islamic terrorist past such as MB and AGI have both called for non-violence in addition to other Islamic groups. However, while it's understandable that they must be feeling shock, dejection and immense fears from recent arrests of their leaders and a possible return to military rule and prisons. What is concerning is they're not accepting the olive branch from the opposition thus risking pushing themselves further from favor and inclusion in the political process.

The recent arrests can be attributed to a temporary security measure to calm emotions and stave off the violence induced by incitement. I suspect the plan is to contain these members until they and their followers have had time to process what has happened and come to acceptance. I don't believe that these detentions will be without respect and that they will last much longer than the start or Ramadan. We may be seeing their release around the start of the holy month within a week or less. 

I don't think the military wishes to embolden the opposition nor agitate further the Islamist. It's in their interest to maintain the peace and stability of the country and prevent thousands of deaths by violence. Nor do I think the military wants political power or risk losing international aid and having sanctions placed on the Egypt by being seen as a coup.

If I were the Islamist who were usurped I'd want to get into the good favor of the people that have been transferred the power, so that I could compete in the political process, or risk further dejection and having their institutions dissolve. I'd call for non-violence and issue an acceptance of what has happened because there is nothing that can further be done about it at this point that will be through peaceful means. Continuing to protest in the street and trying to balance the equation through another coup be it peacefully or violently will put no one in the good opinion of the other. I'd also accept the new interim-president's olive branch to participate in the political process by saying it is in the spirit of the holy month and peace and goodwill. I suspect many people would accept this and be relieved.

All is not lost here. Have hope. One can not do it without the other. They will all need to come together and learn to respect each other for the sake of all of Egypt. The ball is in their court and the way can either be fraught with many difficulties and hardships had by all. or it can be more peaceful and slowly get better over time. Still there are many difficulties that face Egypt but they all have an important spiritual choices here. May peace be upon you.


----------

